# Golden Eagle bows?



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

wisecane said:


> I used to own a Golden Eagle bow back in the late 80's early 90's. I could have sworn the model was an Orion, but my memory could be fooling me. Google searches have proved to be fruitless. Anyone remember these bows?


It was a good bow. Your memory is still good. They did make an Orion. Here is a little more history info for you.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=909883


----------



## wisecane (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I wish I could find a picture of that bow, but no luck on Google.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 30, 2010)

I am still shooting my '89 Golden eagle Hunter turbo. The recurved wooden limbs were pure craftsmanship.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Might try this - http://www.archeryhistory.com/


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

PM me if you want to dig some. I know a person who was on Golden Eagle's staff up to Golden Eage closing the doors.


----------



## PitBull Daddy (Sep 26, 2010)

Little Bro gave my pops a Matthews so I inherited his Golden Eagle compound. Have always hunted with firearms but love this bow so much I will probably hunt string and stick sometime this year!


----------

